
Unit Cell Diamond – 1mm/hour diamond film - djoldman
https://unitcelldiamond.com/
======
ratfacemcgee
rough calculations, but an iPhone 5 screen's area is 4656mm. this process
makes 1mm/hour. So, does that mean it'd take ~191 days to make 1 screen? have
i missed something major?

~~~
nwatson
I think the 1mm/hour refers to accretion depth-wise across the entire existing
diamond surface area. So conceivably (but probably subject to other factors
that would complicate matters) if you started with a .001 mm thick diamond
slice with 4656 mm^2 surface area and applied this process on one side then it
would take 3 hours to get a 3mm-thick diamond slice.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
okay, that makes more sense. thanks for the explanation!

